# How do i know if my Mac is infected



## Linnt (May 8, 2011)

i was browsing the net and clicked on a link and all of a sudden my Mac downloaded a file called Anti Malware MacProtector and the web page i clicked on redirected me to a page that have a list of virus names (also the brower name is all numbers). this is freaking me out because i'm a first time user of Macs and i don't know what to do since i don't have a virus protector or scanner to tell me if my Mac is infected with a virus. Please help!!!!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

download & install & run the free trial of Kaspersky antivirus for mac
http://www.kaspersky.co.uk/trials

There are malwares that affect macs & you have just been infected by one of them


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do what dvk01 said and *DON'T* run that file. (Anti Malware MacProtector)

You might not be infected yet but running that file surely will make you.


----------



## Linnt (May 8, 2011)

i opened the file but never fully finished installing it in to my computer, i wimped out because i was scare it was a virus or something. so is it better for me to just trash it and delete it off my computer?


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It is better to follow the advice posted by DVK01. He is the only one in this thread qualified to handle Malware.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Ent said:


> It is better to follow the advice posted by DVK01. He is the only one in this thread qualified to handle Malware.


LOL, was there any other different advice given?

Linnt, yes trash it and delete and than run Kapersky just to be safe.

It's always good to have a virus/malware scanner anyways. ClamXav is a free version you can look into or one of the many commercial products.


----------

